
Ten Thousand Mainframes Today: A Million Tomorrow - rbanffy
http://destinationz.org/Mainframe-Solution/Trends/Ten-Thousand-Mainframes-Today--A-Million-Tomorrow
======
PaulHoule
How do you count VMs?

